# 12 Volt Drain While Plugged To Shore Power



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

This may sound stupid, but... shouldn't I have power for my ceiling lights and bathroom fan etc. when I am plugged into 120 volt campground power or does it drain my battery only? When I disconnect the battery, the lights stay off and my CO detector goes out. The trailer is a 2007 26RS.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds like the power converter may be the problem. It should put out 12vdc to the 12volt side when on shore power.

Check to make sure the breaker from the 110 volt side of the power panel that feeds the converter, is not tripped. My breaker is labeled PC (for Power Converter).

Flip the PC breaker fully off, then on. When some breakers trip, the flip lever does not move much, and the breaker appears fine. You have to turn it fully off, then flip it on. If you have no a/c to the power converter, daz de problem!

If disconnecting the batt shuts off the 12volt stuff completely, then the power converter may not be doing its job. Use your volt meter and see if the power converter is putting out 12v when on shore power. Test it across one of the 12v circuits, i.e., from one side of a fuse to ground.

No power? It's the converter.

And the CO detector is hard wired into the battery(ies). It is not supplied by the power converter; thus it works all the time. (That's why it can drain your batteries in a couple of weeks when in "storage" or over the winter.)

Also, check to make sure the 50 amp resettable circuit breakers near the batteries are set "on". Mine resets by pushing on the plastic covers. If it's open (tripped) then battery power will not get to the unit. Does the slide work? There is usually a second resettable circuit breaker out front near the batteries. One of those circuit breakers provides power to the TT, the other to the slide motor only. I have 50 amp breakers there. Check 'em out.

Let us know what you find, and good luck!


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

As I understand it, you should still have power at the 120v outlets and other appliances (i.e. micro, tv, ref) but the lights(12v), radio and co detector are wired off of the 12v side (which is why the battery drains without shore power) and if you have a battery disconnect that is in the disconnect position they will not work. the converter will keep the 12v battery charging when plugged in to shore power. So when plugged in, you should keep the battery disconnect in the connect position to have everything work. 
Jim


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

No, I the converter is also wired directly to the 12v circuits. The battery can be disconnected and the converter should still supply to the 12v system.


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Disconnecting the battery, kills the CO detector as expected, but also kills the interior lighting even though shore power is still connected. The A/C still works. The trailer has been disconnected from the truck for a few days as we camp far away from home here in California. I had to run the truck for 1/2 hour connected to the trailer because when the truck is connected, I know the battery charges - just does not charge with shore power. I wanted to do this because when we came back from an evening out, we found the fridge off with a fault. I could switch to gas but I still think I need the 12V for the fridge controller. (the moisture heater is selected off already)
I didn't bring a voltmeter with me on the trip, but I could go out a buy a cheap one. We are still a couple of weeks from home. Does this clarify the issue for anyone?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your 40 amp main battery fuses are blown or the converter is dead.

Get a volt meter and check the fuses and the converter output. Also you will want to check the auto reset breakers mounted next to the batteries to make sure that they are not failed.


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I have to thank you for the 'on the fly' information. Both 40 Amp fuses were blown. I ran around town trying to find some and now I have spares. I replaced the fuses and now everything works and the battery is not draining. I hadn't taken out the those fuses. I figured they were incoming power fuses for shore power only. Oh well. As long as I haven't drained the battery too much, we should be good. Thanks Outbackers.


----------

